# [AdventureAWeek.com] SNOW WHITE begins next week! Friday 3/14!



## Mike Myler (Mar 11, 2014)

_Rise of the Drow_ is on its way to the printers and PDFs will soon be in backer's hands!

Looking to the future, AdventureAWeek.com has carefully weighed all the options and are in the final stages of preparing a Kickstarter guaranteed to turn heads! After receiving rave reviews and a great response from subscribers, AaW decided to turn _Snow White_, one of Endzeitgeist's Top 10 RPG Products of 2013, into a revised, premium quality hardback book!


With the experience garnered from putting together last year's amazingly successful crowd-funded project at hand, the next big project is to take the acclaimed, innovative reworking of the classical Hessian fairy tale and make it into a book that will go down in the history of your gaming group as one of the most memorable adventures they've ever had.

A pool of talented designers and illustrators that count themselves among the best in the industry (Owen KC Stephens, Raven Mimura, Christina Stiles, Jen Page, Mates Laurentiu) will be collaborating with co-authors Jonathan G. Nelson, Stephen Yeardley and Will Myers to expand the original adventure into a unique setting with a place in any GM or player's library!


Keep your eyes peeled as *Friday March 14* approaches, take a look at the article about the _Snow White_ Kickstarter on NERD TREK, and "Like" the _Snow White_ Kickstarter Facebook page to get info on early backer rewards and keep up to date as this exciting project continues!


Thank you for reading! See you Friday!


----------

